# New aviary and new pics



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, the big new aviary's finally done! The floor is up off the ground so I can rake under it and poop can fall through, and is blocked off around the edges from anything trying to get under it. Then I just move the blocks to rake.  Allister the new pij and Ivan the dove moved out to the little aviary so my pmv feral can be in my room for extra attention. They're out there with Bern (who has no beak and is nice to Ivan anyway), Buddy, Toto and Allister, who are all used to Ivan and aren't any problem to him. 

Mrs. Bird moved into the big aviary and immediately found true love with a handsome gray male. A few oops babies made their appearances and they're staying with their parents in the tent until they're bigger.  And the pigeons LOVE their new aviary. They especially enjoy the new nest boxes and being spritzed with the hose a few times a day.  Enjoy! 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/June72008


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lasagna pans for next boxes.....how inventive......are they cheaper than the throw away nest bowls?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos and captions, MJ! That's a lovely setup you've made for your pijjies!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your birds are so cute and I love all the names. I am sure they are enjoying their new aviary. 

I appreciate you sharing your pics, thank you.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

MJ,

Your beautiful birds are going to love it in there. They will certainly have a nice summer. Good idea on the flooring with the removable bricks. Don't forget to always wear a mask.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Maryjane,

I always look forward to your beautiful photos and uproarious captions!

The aviary looks great, and all the pigeons seem so happy (and spoiled!)

Thanks for sending those out, they always make my day!

Bill B.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, I loved these and thank you so much for sharing your babies with us.

The kitties were so sweet and the hummer checking them out was a real bonus. Also, I don't remember ever seeing Betty Boop's baby - gosh, he is a big one and so beautiful, too.

I love your new aviary and the nest boxes look wonderful. I know they enjoy them.

The only thing I missed was Finn.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing these photos! What great new digs for your birds - they sure look happy 
Always love your updates.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Watch out for those Lasagna pans... make sure to secure them down and dont tip over especially if your letting them hatch their eggs. I like the assortment of colors your pijis got.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Love the pictures and the OOPS babies............nice surprise.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It's the conversations going on that makes the pix! You've just got to have an Azzy. Azzy's a character.

Loved Mrs. Bird though. Just clinging to that side. They're funny when they do that.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone....yeah, those lasagna pans are two for a dollar at the dollar store, and I have them duct taped down so they can't tip (though we're not having more babies hopefully!). It seems I stand corrected AGAIN about poor Betty Boop, who seems to be a girl after all. . .she laid a GINORMOUS egg yesterday and her mate is a smaller white 1/4 king (one of the Charlie's babies), and Betty Boop was laying for the hen's hours on it before I snatched it away. I had my "dud" pile of eggs waiting to be dummy eggs but this big black puppy of mine found the bag and ate them all.  Good ol' Finn. I'll have to put some pics of him up too, and I have some new ones I just took of Mrs. Bird and her new mate.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG..........that Finn is a riot!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Im hearing you on that trouble with keeping dummy eggs around lol so far this year I've had crows stealing them and raccoons leaving teeth marks in them because I used to keep them on my outside table in a big plastic coffee container .The ones the crows stole I had sitting on the table to be cleaned still and they were taking them one by one to where ever land ..the others were in the container and a raccoon came along chewing each and everyone to make sure there was nothing inside them leaving teeth marks in everyone oiii who knew


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

MJ, you take such good pictures. I enjoyed your cations too, as always.

I especially liked the "Thanks mom" photo.

I watched your bath video. How do your pigeons gets along so well with each other during splash time. My 6 boys fight and compete for the *TWO* LARGE basins they do have!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm adding my THANKS for the update pictures! You sure have a fun group there!

I agree, ole Finn isn't one to let grass grow under him as long as there is something to chew!

Love your captions too! Betty Boop is something else!

Again, many thanks for all the fun! We will all be looking forward to updates as they become available!

Meanwhile, Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and the gang


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ, LOL, I hope I read that wrong - did Finn eat the dummy eggs? 

Speaking of dummy eggs, I got grossed out a few days ago. We bring in the dummies to clean and dry and put them in a ziplock bag and put them on a table so Lewis can get them as needed. I saw these two eggs in the bag for 2-3 weeks but thought nothing about it until the other day noticed they had brown "stuff" on them and thought that was odd because they had been cleaned. I looked closer and there was liquid all in the bag. Yep, he had put the fresh eggs in the bag and put the dummies under the hen. What a mess but thank goodness the bag kept them from leaking out.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The photos (and history) of Lukey and Sukey melted me!

I love the aviary, your nesting boxes look as if they are much easier to clean than ours. What are they made of?

Cynthia


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I use those boxes too..got them at Target and they can be configured in any patttern you want..they are plastic, have little openings in the corners so the water does not collect too much in them when you take them out to hose so they dry really fast...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

kippermom said:


> I use those boxes too..got them at Target and they can be configured in any patttern you want..they are plastic, have little openings in the corners so the water does not collect too much in them when you take them out to hose so they dry really fast...


Yup, those sound like mine, though on the box it said "makes one design only". So you can only arrange them in the three x four rows. But that's how I wanted it anyway so it's fine. I tried finding them online but couldn't. Maybe they are only locally at Costco?  I did take the lasagna pans out today. They bend too easily, so the rims get stood upon and bend down flat, making them pointless. Also, they're pretty noisy with all those pigeon feet scratching on them.  Wouldn't want to unduly upset any neighbors, ahem.  And raking under the aviary is a dream compared to crawling around in the tent scooping up sawdust lol. Quick and easy.


----------

